# Sony Bravia picture cut off



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a Sony Bravia LCD television. Here is my problem...when viewing HD channels, regardless of viewing in "normal", "full", "zoom" or "wide zoom", the picture is cut off on the left and right. For example, when channels show their logo on the bottom right of the screen, they are always cut off on my display. SD channels show the entire picture. My daughter did something with the remote but cannot recall what she did, so I cannot recreate it to fix it. It seems like it should be simple but I can't find anything on any menu selection. I've had a few friends try and they can't figure it out. I am tempted to try a factory reset but not sure if I should. If I should, I don't know how to do it. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Henerz (May 13, 2007)

If it worked until recently, factory restore would be the way I'd go. If it's like my Bravia (newish but a model from a year ago) press home and go Settings>System Settings>General Settings>Factory Restore.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I did the factory reset. It didn't work.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it possible it's a setting on my cable box? I'm not thinking it is but, at this point, I'm willing to try pretty much anything. Is it maybe the resolution settings within the TV itself?


----------



## Henerz (May 13, 2007)

It's entirely possible. Doesn't that remote that might've caused the problem control the HD box too?...Perhaps a factory restore is in order there.


----------



## Dreddnaut (Feb 2, 2005)

I have the Sony remote and the cable box remote. I've checked all of the options on the box, I'll try a restore on that.


----------

